# Boot issues with ASUS Sabertooth P67 motherboard



## curiousborg (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone

I recently built a machine with an ASUS Sabertooth P67 and a core i7 2600k. On the whole, the machine is running beautifully, but I'm getting some strange issues at boot.

Firstly, when I have the optical drive (a Liteon Blu-ray writer) first in the boot order and I turn the machine on without a disc in there, it will try to boot from the empty drive and display a blank screen with a flashing cursor for several minutes before moving on to boot Windows from the hard drive. This doesn't happen if there is a non-bootable disc in the drive. The problem is solvable simply by placing the HDD first in the boot order, but I would like to find a proper fix.

Secondly, and more annoyingly, is this problem that has been coming and going. When I turn the computer on, it starts to boot, there is a few seconds of HDD activity, then the system appears to turn off, only to start again about 5 seconds later and boot properly. This issue seems like it might be related to sleep mode and a Netgear USB wireless adapter. I thought I had solved it somehow but it's back again.

I am running BIOS version 1502, which I believe is the latest version. My OS is 64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## curiousborg (May 16, 2011)

CPU: Core i7 2600k @ 3.4 GHz
HDD1 (OS): Corsair CSSD-F80GB2-A
HDD2 (Storage only): Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB WD2001FAS
RAM: CORSAIR 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9 Vengeance
GPU: 1GB ASUS Radeon HD EA6850
PSU: Corsair Enthusiast Series TX-850

Thanks!

Edit: Something is definitely going on with sleep mode. When I turn the computer on after putting it to sleep, there is some disk activity and then a blank screen. Nothing happens until I force the power off, and then when I power on again Windows resumes successfully.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Is it REV 3??????


----------



## curiousborg (May 16, 2011)

George Safford said:


> Is it REV 3??????


Yes, it says on the box it's REV 3.0, although CPUZ reports that the motherboard version is 1.xx , while the P67 chipset is version B3.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

I'll check and see what CPU-Z says about mine when I get home and post.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The B3 chipset was the needed reversion.


----------



## curiousborg (May 16, 2011)

Can anyone help me? I can live with the CD boot problem for now, but if I could get sleep mode working properly I'd be much happier. Cheers!


----------



## rickytic (May 27, 2011)

curiousborg said:


> Can anyone help me? I can live with the CD boot problem for now, but if I could get sleep mode working properly I'd be much happier. Cheers!


Sleep mode fix - in BIOS, advanced mode, disable the internal PLL overclock setting


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

Have you tried waking it with the spacer bar or mouse movement like your suppose to from sleep mode??


----------



## bw8011 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am having the same troubles that curiousborg is having. as of right now i have had several peps look at it and noone can seem to figure out the problem. One thing to add that mine is doing is that it says that it cant find the hdd but it will boot on up after it post the second time the only thing i am running differently is i have a 
gpu=gtx 580 (evga)
hdd=vilociraptor 300gig
psu=corsair 950w

o and it also will not overclock


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

What bios are you guys runnin?? I'm runnin 1305....


----------



## bw8011 (Jun 5, 2011)

as of right now i am running the 1502 bios


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

I wonder if it is a 1502 issue? I have no problems waking from sleep mode.


----------



## bw8011 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine is not just a problem with waking it from sleep it also can not turbo boost as well as the double posting on start up and saying it cant find the hard drive.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

So you have your multiplyer in bios set to 38??


----------



## rickytic (May 27, 2011)

bw8011 said:


> I am having the same troubles that curiousborg is having. as of right now i have had several peps look at it and noone can seem to figure out the problem. One thing to add that mine is doing is that it says that it cant find the hdd but it will boot on up after it post the second time the only thing i am running differently is i have a
> gpu=gtx 580 (evga)
> hdd=vilociraptor 300gig
> psu=corsair 950w
> ...


If you can't o/c, what CPU do you have? If it doesn't have a "k" after it, i.e., I-7 2600k, forget about it. As for "can't find the hdd", just go into Bios, Advanced, Advanced, Onboard Devices Config. Disable the marvell Storage Controller. F10 and exit.


----------



## George Safford (Sep 1, 2003)

curiousborg said:


> CPU: Core i7 2600k @ 3.4 GHz
> HDD1 (OS): Corsair CSSD-F80GB2-A
> HDD2 (Storage only): Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB WD2001FAS
> RAM: CORSAIR 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9 Vengeance
> ...


----------



## sandytooth (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys, old thread... not sure if any progress was made.
I have the same MB and CPU, a corsair force 3 120GB SSD in a brand new build

I am also experiencing the power on untill the HDD light goes on for a sec, then off for one sec then on again after 2 seconds.

I have disabled the Marvel Sata controller, and am also having the sleep issue.
As well as the occassional freeze for a few seconds.

Any progress or suggestions?


----------



## bw8011 (Jun 5, 2011)

we fixed the double boot problem by fixing the short in the MB and ended up haven replace my hdd and the ram. Now the being said it may not fix yours but i would have the memory cards checked out first then the hdd. As far as the not waking up from sleep issue i just turn it off i and haven't worried about it since.


----------

